# Simoneli aurila t3 or marzocco linea pb



## Longsup (May 27, 2015)

Im am about to invest in a new grinder and espresso machine for my cafe. I origionaly had my heart set on a la marzocco linea pb and decided to go with a mythos one grinder. since talking to ucc about Nuova simonelli range they talked me through the aurila t3 and have offered it to me at a much More attractive price than the marzocco. What is the general concencus on the t3?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you get a hands on demo on both these machines? Ask your suppliers!

They are both well respected manufacturers with good track records.

The Linea PB and Mythos One combo are both really new to market, and have a lot of research gone into them hence the high price tag. You do gain some nice features though as I'm sure you know. Is the Linea PB the gravimetric one?

There's also the old version of the Mythos you can get cheaper that might be worth considering, but if you can afford it the One has more going for it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In this business and many others, the price of the kit is almost an irrelevance when compared with staff costs and other overheads. Within reason, get the best kit for the job and concentrate on controlling the ongoing costs.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Longsup said:


> Im am about to invest in a new grinder and espresso machine for my cafe. I origionaly had my heart set on a la marzocco linea pb and decided to go with a mythos one grinder. since talking to ucc about Nuova simonelli range they talked me through the aurila t3 and have offered it to me at a much More attractive price than the marzocco. What is the general concencus on the t3?


The Linea PB they offered is the one with the gravimetric scales??http://sprudge.com/la-marzocco-launches-linea-pb-with-auto-brew-ratio-espresso-technology-74845.html

How do these machines compare in price to the black eagle with the scales? http://nuovasimonelliusa.com/Black_Eagle.html

As you can tell I am suggesting a machine with gravimetric rather than volumetric measuring. If your cafe is going to weigh everything then I suggest gravimetric since it would make you able to concentrate more on the customer and less on the process. Also "arguably" would allow you to serve more customers in less time.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Longsup said:


> Im am about to invest in a new grinder and espresso machine for my cafe. I origionaly had my heart set on a la marzocco linea pb and decided to go with a mythos one grinder. since talking to ucc about Nuova simonelli range they talked me through the aurila t3 and have offered it to me at a much More attractive price than the marzocco. What is the general concencus on the t3?


The T3 is a good machine (good enough for the WBC) , we have them installed all over the place and rarely hear of any serious issues. The internals are pretty much the same as the Black Eagle.


----------



## Pharm Dude (Mar 13, 2015)

Great machines, real workhorses, not as beautiful as the Marzoccos. Excellent steam wands. Since switching over to volumetric/gravimetric, our espresso has been much more consistent. I don't like the programming board but it's not something I have to deal with often so I can live with it. I'd definitely recommend.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

There were problems with the processors on some T3s. May be fixed now. The Linea PB looks much nicer, although they are very ubiquitous these days.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't think I've seen a pb in the wild yet


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Don't think I've seen a pb in the wild yet


All over the place down here.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The gravimetric one?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The gravimetric one?


No - volumetric.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My mistake - the volumetric ones are pretty common. Thought we were talking about the gravimetric one.


----------



## Longsup (May 27, 2015)

Cheers guys gone for the t3 as a I was offered a great deal. Your input has been great as usual


----------

